# Plants with bristlenose



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

How do you guys keep plants in the substrate with bristlenose,
I have a breeding trio, and everything that isn't tied or attached to a rock/driftwood keeps getting uprooted overnight.
Maybe it's because I didnt have established plants in the ground before I got them, but I can't manage to keep anything rooted.
Thanks!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I went to the dollar store and bought some small clay flower pots and planted my plants in them. They do not seem to disturb them that way. Good luck.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

they sometimes mess things up when they're trying to create hiding areas. Do you have caves and driftwood in the tank?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

weird, mine have never dug up any plants.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

I have bristlenose albinos in all my tanks. Never had any of them dig my plants up..My beeder male does move alot of sand around at night in the breeder tank..but doesn't bother the plants.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

my 65 and 90G both have 30+ BN plecos, and both are planted - never had a problem with them


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh weird haha I do have a lot of caves and hiding spots for them, maybe it's because they are only in a 25 gallon and two males so they joust quite a bit


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

lexingtonsteel said:


> Oh weird haha I do have a lot of caves and hiding spots for them, maybe it's because they are only in a 25 gallon and two males so they joust quite a bit


I find a range in aggression levels between my adult males (and females, too, for that matter). Some don't seem overly bothered by each other's company but most don't like each other one bit. Typicaly a smaller or less agressive male will lurke in the sub-prime real estate while the other goes wherever he wants or you get two equaly territorial males that just keep jostling. The smaller the tank, the more intense the conflict.


----------

